

Top 10 Software Innovators of All Time - edw519
http://www.devtopics.com/top-10-software-innovators-of-all-time/

======
mixmax
What exactly is youtube doing on the list? Big - yes, a succes - absolutely,
great software inovators - I don't think so.

Or am I missing something obvious here?

------
marcus
How about Ron Rivest, Adi Shamir, and Leonard Adleman the creators of RSA
without which the entire online e-commerce thingy wouldn't have existed.

------
jsomers
What about Bram Cohen, for BitTorrent?

